# Generador de750 w,manda 250 v



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

Buen día,tengo un generador kohler de 750 w de1966 que manda 250v en lugar de 120v y se calienta mucho el generador,al abrirlo no veo que tenga regulador,sólo vi un pequeño condensador como los de distribuidor de auto y seis escobillas,el estator son cuatro bobinas grandes conectadas en serie.
Que puede causar que mande el doble de voltaje? Será un corto en las bobinas del rotor?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2018)

Hola, habrá que relevar el conexionado de rotor y estator.
Tanto la medición de la salida cómo la elevación de temperatura es con o sin carga?


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

Ambos,obviamanteel aumento de temoeratura es más con carga,y la medicion la hice con carga y conectada esta a un regulador que uso para la televisión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

No lo habrán armado con la tapa de carbones girada 90º ?

P.D.: Manual del motor : http://resources.kohler.com/power/kohler/enginesUS/pdf/ens_593_f_all.pdf


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

De eso no tengo idea,en la foto se ven 4 carbones que giran en el colector ranurado y atrás lleva otros 2 que van al toma corriente
Gracias por el manual,el motor funciona muy bien.no se si se aprecie en las fotos,los carbones del extremo giran en cada uno de los anillos brillantes al extremo del colector(no se si ese sea su nombre correcto).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Fijate si no hay una marca mecánica que relacione la posición de la tapa con el campo , o algún rayón en la pintura que indique que estaba en otra posición.

Cómo ocurrió lo de los 250 V ? Fue de golpe ? Hace mucho no se usaba ?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2018)

Entonces  le conectaste una carga para 110V o 220V?


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

El generador me lo regalaron y así venia,los cables que vienen de las bobinas llegan muy justos cada uno a su lugar que es a dos de los carbones del colector ranurado,a menos que los hayan cortado(que no lo parece) no veo forma de giirar la tapa,no dan para más esos cables.
Conecte un martillo neumático a 110.
Cuando lo traje conecte un compresor a 110 y me sorprendió que lo hiciera funcionar,pero se calentó mucho.
De hecho el funcionamiento del martillo fue lo que me hizo medir la tensión,funcionaba muy fuerte.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2018)

Tendrás que chequear cómo se alimenta el rotor.
Al ser un equipo antiguo, dudo que tenga algún regulador de estado sólido, pero puede haber algún regulador a relés que conmutan resistencias para variar la alimentación del rotor en función de la carga, cómo lo hacían los viejos dinastares en los vehículos. (Todavía recuerdo mi ISARD 700)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

No se si tiene dínamo para cargar la batería para el arranque eléctrico o con esa dínamo excita las bobinas de campo 

Colector de delgas (tiritas de cobre) es de corriente continua .
Anillos rozantes , de corriente alterna.


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

Regulador no lo veo,los 2 cables cafe de las bobinas van a dos de los 4 carbones que se ven en primer plano y de los dos carbones al fondo salen los 2 cables negros que van al toma corriente.he visto imágenes de otros generadores que si llevan relevadores y un voltímetro,pero este nada

Estoy teniendo dificultad para subir las imágenes no tengo conexión en la pc sólo el móvil y es difícil publicar así.
Estoy viendo algo raro,uno de los 4 carbones no tiene ninguna conexión,como dije 2 van a las bobinas del estator y otro se junta con uno de los carbones traseros que van al toma corriente pero el que se ve arriba a la derecha no tiene conexión alguna,talvez si cortaron uno de los cables de las bobinas y lo conectaron mal.
El motores de arranque manual,no hay batería ni delgas,sólo lo que se ve,tendría que desarmar todo pero no veo nada más al fondo del rotor sólo el ventilador .
Más tarde intentaré subir un dibujo con las conexiones con el móvil no veo como.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 3, 2018)

El carbón que mencionas que no tiene conexión, seguramente está a chasis.
No queda otra que relevar el conexionado, sino empezaremos a especular.


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

No,no esta al chasis,no tiene conexión,los 6 están montados en un círculo de baquelita.
No le veo sentido a poner un carbón sin conexión.por otra parte se me ocurre que hubieran cambiado el rotor por uno de 220 v pero no explica el calentamiento,alguien sabe como medir el rotor para saber cuanto debe entregar?
Ver el archivo adjunto 170435


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Me parece que iban dos carbones opuestos conectados al bobinado y los otros dos opuestos a masa . . . o al menos conectados entre ellos


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

Encontré un diagrama de un generador parecido,esperó alguien lo pueda descifrar.http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler20.htm
 esta página será muy útil,http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/KohlerMenu1.htm
Otro diagrama http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler82B.htm 
Otro más,http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler80A.htm
Este último es de los carbones de un generador de arranque manual de 500 w.  http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler81C.htm
Esperó que sirvan los enlaces
Encontré un diagrama de un generador parecido,esperó alguien lo pueda descifrar.http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler20.htm
 esta página será muy útil,http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/KohlerMenu1.htm
Otro diagrama http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler82B.htm 
Otro más,http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler80A.htm
Este último es de los carbones de un generador de arranque manual de 500 w.  http://www.oldengine.org/members/diesel/Kohler/Kohler81C.htm
Esperó que sirvan los enlaces


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2018)

Tal vez lo modificaron para que entregue el doble de tensió.
Estos equipos se regulaban actuando sobre el acelerador algunos utilizaban el ventilador y una especie de paleta que acutaba en el acelerador, es un sistema rudimentario pero muy empleado en los 60 y 70's


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

Tendría que checar las revoluciones del motor pero como dije este funciona muy bien y lleva gobernador.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Si , aparte del "gobernador" usaban el ventilador con una aleta que también "gobernaba"

Yo veo mal o los carbones iban unidos en cruz :


----------



## pandacba (Sep 3, 2018)

Para 60Hz el motor debe girar a 3600 RPM


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 3, 2018)

Es de 4 polos.


----------



## sowino (Sep 3, 2018)

Ups! Esa ultima imagen es incorrecta aquí no hay batería.

Espero que el dibujo que hice se comprenda
Tendre que armar todo para checar las revoluciones.
Creo que el diagrama que se ajusta mas seria este.


----------



## sowino (Sep 6, 2018)

Al parecer encontré parte del problema,medio las revoluciones y esta oscilando entre 2500-3000 rpm,en la placa el generador dice que debe girar a 1900 rpm,sujete el acelerador y da 122 v a 2000 rpm,a 3000 da260 v,supongo que esta mal el gobernador y tal vez el carburador.
Medi el voltaje bajo carga a 2000rpm y baja hasta 65 v. Alguna sugerencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2018)

Parece que le han manoseado el acelerador automático (paleta y resorte  que se accionan con el viento del ventilador )

Y parece que le han quitado el regulador . . . 

Te vuelvo a repetir , en los diagramas que subiste los carbones opuestos iban conectados entre ellos.


----------



## sowino (Sep 6, 2018)

No veo indicios de donde pudiera ir esa paleta que mencionas,y tampoco me parece que haya espacio para el regulador.
Respecto de los carbones el cable de la bobina que esta en el carbón de la derecha tal vez alcance a conectarse con el carbón que esta sólo,pero si conectó en cruz quedaría con el condensador,los dos carbones y el tomacorriente,.
La única conexión a masa que veo es donde esta sujetado el condensador.
Uno de los carbones que van al toma corriente es el único que tiene un tornillo unido a el y en el diagrama de arriba parecen estar los 2 carbones conectados juntos.


----------



## sowino (Sep 6, 2018)

Intente ajustar el gobernador y se rompió la varilla,entonces ajuste las revoluciones a 1900 en el carburador y probé con carga (un taladro de 600 w y una minie smeriladora de 730 w funcionando en vacío)y aunque las revoluciones bajaron funcionaron los 2.
Estuvo unos 5 minutos funcionando así y se calentó menos el generador,no se si la conexión a masa que mencionan  sirva para evitar el aumento de temperatura porque lo raro es que las bobinas del estator no parecen calentarse tanto,la carcasa del generador es de unos 6 mm de grueso y en un lapso de unos 25 min llegó a unos 80 grados c,me hizo pensar en la parrilla de inducción que tenemos en la cocina.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2018)

la paleta va cerca del ventilador y tiene un resorte.

Por otro lado si o si necesita batería para generar corriente, no te olvies que es un alternador, seguramente la continua deberia ir donde los anillos deslinzantes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2018)

O sea que dos carbones tocan el colector de delgas (de tiritas) y los otros dos a cada anillo rozante ?


----------



## sowino (Sep 6, 2018)

Encontré el manual de servicio del motor y no lleva esa paleta sólo el gobernador.
Provisionalmente habilite el gobernador con un alambre y parece funcionar bien,sólo falta verificar el calentamiento con. el generador funcionando por un buen rato.
Compare con otro  generador nuevo de 2 tiempos 800 w y el funcionamiento es similar con el taladro y la miniesmeriladora conectados.
Esperó encontrar la informacion de la conexión de los carbones,voy a probar conectando a masa el carbón que esta sin conexión.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 6, 2018)

Si no tiene realimentación(paleta...) como hace cuand caen las revoluciones para mantener estable la tensión?


----------



## sowino (Sep 6, 2018)

Son 6 los carbones, 4 en las "tiritas" y los otros dos que van al tomacorrientes van a cada uno de los anillos.
El gobernador acelera en cuanto caen las revoluciones bajo carga.
Parece que habían aumentado las revoluciones del motor para obtener más rendimiento del generador o mejor dicho para ponerle más carga sin que se detuviera.
No tiene salida de cd y no lleva Bateria es sólo de arranque manual,el otro generador tampoco lleva Bateria pero si tiene salida de 12 v cd.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2018)

sowino dijo:


> Son 6 los carbones, 4 en las "tiritas" y los otros dos que van al tomacorrientes van a cada uno de los anillos.



A mi entender , los 4 que están a la misma altura deben ir unidos cruzados.



sowino dijo:


> El gobernador acelera en cuanto caen las revoluciones bajo carga.



Todos los generadores tienen un sistema de aceleración automático , aumenta la carga , caen rpm , el sistema acelera y compensa , disminuye la carga , aumentan demasiado las rpm , el sistema desacelera y vuelve a compensar.

O tienen un centrífugo dentro del motor idea similar a las máquinas de vapor , o tienen una pequeña turbina que impulsa aceite contra una chapa abisagrada , o lo mismo con aire exteriormente , pero escondido entre el motor y el generador.


----------



## sowino (Sep 7, 2018)

Si checas el dibujo que hice verás que las bobinas  no estan conectadas en carbones opuestos sino contiguos otro carbon esta unido al carbón trasero junto con el condensador y el alambre que va al tomacorrientes (4 en total) y el superior derecho esta solo si cambio la conexión de la bobina con su opuesto el que queda libre lo tendría que conectar con los 4 para un total de 5 conexiones 3 de los cuales serían carbones.
Más tarde voy a medir que tengo en cada carbón y ver si puedoponer alguno a masa.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 7, 2018)

Tenes el manual que conseguiste? lo podrias publicar?


----------



## sowino (Sep 7, 2018)

Manual kohler serie K
No me dejó,dice que el archivo es muy grande


----------



## pandacba (Sep 7, 2018)

Comprimilo con el 7zip o con winrar si sigue siendo grande dividilo de a 5M


----------



## sowino (Sep 7, 2018)

No creó que pueda hacer eso con el móvil,no tengo conexión al pc

Si lo encuentro más tarde pongo el enlace y tu lo subes comprimido. 
Tu tienes un kohler?


----------



## sowino (Sep 7, 2018)

Ojalá sirva el enlace:
https://www.google.com.mx/url?sa=t&...FjADegQIAxAB&usg=AOvVaw29UkdCz7c8e_SZUu0kR05k


----------



## pandacba (Sep 7, 2018)

Si el enlace sirve perfectamente


----------



## sowino (Sep 18, 2018)

El domingo lo use,estuvimos ranurado muros para meter el cableado eléctrico,estuvo funcionando 50 minutos con un miniesmeriladora y un martillo electroneumatico,en ese tiempo gasto 400 ml de gasolina,desafortunadamente olvide el tacometro y el termómetro pero no me pareció que se sobrecalentara, mas o menos como cuando hice las pruebas,unos 50 grados.
Tengo otro generador de 800w 2 tiempos nuevo y este funciona mejor,no vacila tanto bajo carga,de hecho el nuevo no pudo bien con el martillo electroneumatico,supongo que es por el volante- ventilador que es de hierro colado y pesa bastante.
Me quede con la duda respecto del carbón sin conexión .....esperó después averiguarlo.
Tome un vídeo del generador funcionando pero no se como subirlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2018)

O "adjuntar archivo" (abajo a la izquierda) o subirlo a Youtube y pegar link


----------



## pandacba (Sep 18, 2018)

El echo que el volante sea pesaso tiene que ver con evitar cambios bruscos de velocidad.
Un volante se opone a los cambios de velocidad tanto para arriba como para abajo


----------



## sowino (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2018)

Eso es correcto , lo hace para tratar de mantener el Voltaje constante de acuerdo a la forma intermitente de uso del martillo eléctrico.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 19, 2018)

sowino dijo:


> Regulador no lo veo,los 2 cables cafe de las bobinas van a dos de los 4 carbones que se ven en primer plano y de los dos carbones al fondo salen los 2 cables negros que van al toma corriente.he visto imágenes de otros generadores que si llevan relevadores y un voltímetro,pero este nada
> 
> Estoy teniendo dificultad para subir las imágenes no tengo conexión en la pc sólo el móvil y es difícil publicar así.
> Estoy viendo algo raro,uno de los 4 carbones no tiene ninguna conexión,como dije 2 van a las bobinas del estator y otro se junta con uno de los carbones traseros que van al toma corriente pero el que se ve arriba a la derecha no tiene conexión alguna,talvez si cortaron uno de los cables de las bobinas y lo conectaron mal.
> ...



Según se puede ver en esta imagen y por cierta experiencia con estos artefactos, puedo divisar que el rotor es un conjunto compuesto por el bobinado generador de AC y este remata en los anillos rozantes característicos y; una dínamo-arranque, este se asemeja mucho a un sistema similar que venía en mi motocicleta Zusuki T10, año '66. Este dínamo-arranque funciona entregando DC a través de 2 carbones y esto sirve para cargar la batería y alimentar luces y demás mientras está en operación el vehículo. Cuando se requiere arrancar, el rotor es alimentado con los 4 carbones más el estator, combinados por el contactor de arranque.
En esa planta, la dínamo cumple con la carga de la batería y con la alimentacíon del campo estator que es quien regula la tensión de salida del generador mediante algún tipo de regulador eléctrico y según las RPM del motor.
VERIFICA que la batería no hay sido cambiada; podría haber sido de 6VDC y, al no encontrar a la venta la cambiaron por una de 12VDC. Eso explicaría la duplicación del la tensión de salida: esta depende de la intensidad del campo magnetico generado por el estator.
Si estuviese defectuso el sistema del regulador de carga, no tendrías tensión AC a la salida y tampoco variaría la tensión de salida cambiando las regulaciones del motor.
La suposición del cambio de batería, también viene siendo casi cierta por la alta temperatura que se produce en el generador que, al recibir mayor tensión DC consume mayor corriente y, obviamente no está hecho para eso.
De ser la batería correcta, solo me resta pensar en que podría haber un corto circuito en algunas espiras del estator (CAMPO).

Verifica y comenta...

P.D.: En la etiqueta del generador menciona "VOLTS BATERIA", pero no se logra ver la especificación. Está muy rayado el campo.

NOTA: No se compliquen con el regulador de RPM del motor. Solo sirve para mantenerlas en régimen cuando cambia la carga sobre la línea de AC.


----------



## sowino (Sep 19, 2018)

Repito,este generador no lleva Bateria es exclusivamente de arranque manual,eso es lo que indican las letras MM en la denominación del modelo.
Donde dice volts bat no tiene ninguna cifra


----------



## pepe-ohmios (Sep 21, 2018)

sowino dijo:


> Repito,este generador no lleva Bateria es exclusivamente de arranque manual,eso es lo que indican las letras MM en la denominación del modelo.
> Donde dice volts bat no tiene ninguna cifra


¿ de que voltage es el condensador," si el arranque es manual, no necesita para nada un condensador, esa maquina se auto-excita sola, y le pusieron ese condensador para doblar el voltage de excitacion del campo, y como va unido a un borne de salida de alterna " dobla esa salida " desconecta el condensador y prueba que salida de alterna tienes, en uno de los enlaces que salen modelos  se ve el esquema , el que pone tipo de motor K 91
aunque no pone mm 25 sino 2m 1,75 pero creo que es ese
saludos


----------



## sowino (Sep 22, 2018)

Hola no he podido hacer más pruebas con el genrador,en la primera imágenes la pag anterior se puede ver que también lleva condensador y ese generador también es manua es el 500 M 25 AC.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 22, 2018)

http://www.oldengine.org/docs/kohler_LP_OM.pdf

El documento contenido en ese enlace pertenece a un generador de Kohler bastante viejo. Tiene indicaciones del despiece del motor. como también del generador.

En las imágenes que subiste, de tu planta, no puedo distinguir el regulador de la excitadora y, por demás, mencionas que uno de los carbones está desconectado.
En el manual del enlace menciona la funación del regulador como "Fourth Cicuit" (Cuarto circuito) y también presenta diferentes configuraciones de instalación, que se pueden encontrar según el tipo de planta: "Arranque manual con y sin batería", "arranque a motor" y "aranque automático por demanda de carga".
Lo que me queda claro y evidente es que, tu planta, no tiene regulador para la excitadora (Colector de delgas). Esto es una dínamo que envía corriente regulada a los campos estacionarios, si no se regula, la tensión del alternador no podrá estabilizarse. Las RPM solo tienen que ver con la frecuencia del alternador y son reguladas mecánicamente por lo que se denomina "Governor" (Governador).

Lo ideal sería poder encontrar el manual de servicio, aunque sea solo del alternador.

Espero haber contribuido en algo con este pequeño aporte y que pueda ayudarte a recuperar tu planta.


----------



## sowino (Sep 26, 2018)

Gracias por el enlace, lo voy a estudiar con cuidado, al parecer éste modelo sólo se fabricó en México, voy a escribirles pidiendo esa información.
A mi parecer el generador ya funciona bien, creo que la temperatura que toma ahora es normal (unos 50 grados) ojalá alguien que tenga uno de éstos antiguos nos pueda orientar.
El modelo más parecido que vi es el 500 MM 25 y no lleva regulador.
Según lo que leí el condensador lo usaban por si el generador era ocupado para alimentar equipo de radiocomunicacion y es para evitar interferencias, solía ser de 16 mf si no recuerdo mal.


----------

